
How I'm planning to make 1M people smile - jonathanmv
https://autenti.ca/smile
======
turtleneck
Do you really expect people to just give you access to their webcameras? Looks
shady.

~~~
jonathanmv
Thanks interesting. In my naive way of thinking about this I think people will
just open the webpage, allow access to the camera and smile for at least 4
seconds.

I just did a test with a person that was around and she also was reluctant
about smiling in front of the camera.

Do you have any recommendations to overcome this?

~~~
turtleneck
I get (and, in fact, like it quick much) the idea behind your project, but
people are really afraid about their privacy - especially these days. First
thing would be adding some information, e.g. that the recording won't be
stored anywhere and that it will not be shared. This definitely won't make all
of the people trust you, but some will surely feel more comfortable seeing
this kind of statement.

~~~
jonathanmv
I totally understand I didn't foresee it. I added a 'About privacy' section
based on your recommendations where I say that not picture is saved or shared,
and that the camera is not used without your permission.

